# Men in Trees 8pm Living tv Addicted !



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

has anyone else seen  'Men In Trees'  on Living TV  8pm ? 

Or is it  just  me  watching it ?

Basically , this  'Relationship  Coach'  from  New York .  Ends  up in  Alaska  on a visit  and ends  up staying  when  her  fiancee  cheats on her  just  before their  wedding . 

Am I  the only one  watching it ?  No one has  heard of it  when I  mention it .


Luv  Sue


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Right have set up sky plus and series link and will let you know, I love querky dramas - something to get my teeth into, just what I need write now.  Thanks for letting me know - find out all the good stuff on here
thanks
love
susie


----------

